# Poco bueno fly division?



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Does anyone know who won?


----------



## HWKDRVR (Jan 24, 2013)

Team Picafly. They won last year too.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

How many fly fishing teams were entered in the tournament?


----------



## Cpt. Julio (Jun 14, 2006)

http://poco-bueno.com/


----------



## manchild (May 8, 2013)

Not that many compared to inshore division. Less than 15 teams.


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

20 teams


----------

